# IASCA Judges Training (SQC and IQC) Aug 8 & 9



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

We're doing this!!!

IASCA Judges Training (SQC and IQC)
August 8&9, 2015

Quality Inn & Suites 
4112 N Brandywine Dr 
Peoria, IL 61614 
309-685-2556

Ask for "IASCA judge training" to reserve at the group rate of $69.99 per night +tax & fees.
Unreserved rooms will be released on July 13, so please make reservations before July 12.

Block is good for check in Friday, August 7 or Saturday, August 8, with check out Sunday August 9. 10 rooms have been blocked, all with 2 queen beds (no king bed rooms were available except 3 handicapped accessible). If I need to add to the block, I will try to do so. (that would be a good problem to have!)

There will be registration on the IASCA site soon for this training. Kim and Moe will provide details for that.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Registration is up and available on the IASCA website.

Event Registrations | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Another consideration:

Do not think you must be within driving distance to attend this training. Peoria is the home of Caterpillar, and as such has good service from the Greater Peoria Regional airport. There are several daily non-stop flights between Peoria and:

Chicago (United/American), Detroit (Delta), Minneapolis (Delta), Atlanta (Delta), Houston (United), and Dallas (American)

Peoria is also served by Allegiant Airlines with non-stop service to:
Las Vegas, Orlando/Sanford (SFB), Phoenix/Mesa (IWA), and Punta Gorda/Fort Meyers (PGD). All of these locations fly to Peoria on Friday and return Monday, except Las Vegas has a flight late Sunday night. Seats are limited on all Allegiant flights so book early!

The Quality Inn offers a free shuttle to/from the airport as well.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Please register as soon as possible. There is a minimum number of registrations required for this training to happen. The interest check showed we had enough, but all those people that expressed interest need to register. You can still sign up even if you didn't respond to the interest check.

Registration will close the same day the hotel room block closes, which is July 12. So don't delay.

I may even put together a Friday afternoon/evening activity for those that come in early enough for that. Moe and Kim should be getting to town just after lunch time on Friday.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I am registered for the training. Hoping I can get my schedule cleared up by then.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Psst. Hey guys. It is time to sign up. Yes, now. Click the link... Right up there ^^^.... It only takes a moment. 

Do it now. Do not pass go, do not collect $200, go directly to the link above. ^^^^

It's right there! Just push it.... Push it real good.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok everyone, we are down to the last week to sign up. The list of people that expressed interest in this training in the other thread is why it was put together. If you haven't signed up yet, the time is now. Don't be the reason why it falls through after being part of why it was put together. July 12 is the deadline.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Last call!! We need to have 10 people registered by Sunday to hit the minimum required to have the training. So far we have 6 registered plus 3 commitments to register, and a couple that need to make room in their schedule somehow. That is too close for comfort.

If you have any interest in becoming a better competitor, then please take advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

If any one is with in 100 miles of this training event I cannot stress enough to take this course. 
Recently i had the chance to get this certification and it is well worth you time to do so. The testing is more then just basic. Read your rule book for every class, print out pages 8-23 of the rule book and put it on your clip board. You will need to. There are questions from each of these pages on the test. You will need to know the rule book from page 1 to 23. 
Thanks Bob for organizing this training event.
Good luck.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the endorsement. But I'll recommend the radius is greater than 100 miles... Here is a repost from above...

Do not think you must be within driving distance to attend this training. Peoria is the home of Caterpillar, and as such has good service from the Greater Peoria Regional airport. There are several daily non-stop flights between Peoria and:

Chicago (United/American), Detroit (Delta), Minneapolis (Delta), Atlanta (Delta), Houston (United), and Dallas (American)

Peoria is also served by Allegiant Airlines with non-stop service to:
Las Vegas, Orlando/Sanford (SFB), Phoenix/Mesa (IWA), and Punta Gorda/Fort Meyers (PGD). All of these locations fly to Peoria on Friday and return Monday, except Las Vegas has a flight late Sunday night. Seats are limited on all Allegiant flights so book early!

The Quality Inn offers a free shuttle to/from the airport as well.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Did we get enough?

I am stretching the 100 miles to 263 miles.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

We haven't made it to 10 yet Eric, but Moe is giving us a couple more days to get there. There are 2 people that committed to registering that have not yet done so. There is also 1 person that expressed interest in the training and has been radio silent ever since despite multiple attempts to contact them.

Those three get us there.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Add one more to the registered list  

Bob do we need to bring anything with us?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you!

I don't think you need to bring anything, unless you want to bring things for taking notes.

Sorry your other plans had to fall through for you to participate in the training, Aron, but I am glad to have you.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Its all good Bob, We have already spent 1 week and 5 weekends up north this summer. We will also be up there the weekend before the training and the week after the training.

I'm just happy I will be able to attend the training.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess I am doing things backwards, I am scheduled to work on the 8th but waiting to switch with someone until I find out if the training is happening or not.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Eric. The training is happening. It is confirmed with Moe and Kim. Please make your plans accordingly.

We are still 2 short of the 10 that were required to cover the costs, but assurances have been given to IASCA to allow the training to be locked in. I am still looking for additional attendees and will welcome all that are interested. The conference room will accommodate many more than 10.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

To keep up to date with announcements about the training, please join the IASCA Sound Quality Facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/415393048525882/

I will try to copy posts from Kim over here, but I can't guarantee I'll catch everything or be timely about it.

Here is her message from today.....




> Judges Training Aug. 8th & 9th Peoria, IL. Still need some registrations!!!! Get signed up.
> 
> Also for those attending there is an exam on Sunday. You do have to pass this test!!! I suggest you print off the rules and bring with you to the training. I also recommend you "READ" the general handbook as well.
> 
> ...


To see what is in the judges kit, if you want to pre-order one, look here... https://iasca.com/store/?model_number=IA_Comp_Kit


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Best advice that has been given. The rule book ^^^^^ .


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone that is still on the fence, the blocked room rate is still good until the hotel is full or the training weekend arrives.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

audiovibe said:


> Anyone that is still on the fence, the blocked room rate is still good until the hotel is full or the training weekend arrives.


Great to know, I have been dragging my feet on getting a room. Terrible habit I have.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

We are up to 9 registrations now. Keep it coming people!!


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I was wondering about this and then found the answer:

Training starts at 9 am both days and goes until 6 pm on Saturday, 4 to 5 pm on Sunday.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

One week left before the training. Still plenty of room for anyone that is interested.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Moe posted some additional information over on the Facebook discussion.



> Quick breakdown of the schedule and a quick intro...
> 
> The training noiw cosists of more than just learning how to judge sound and install, but delves into the hows and whys of being a judge. Saturday morning will focus on that and later in the morning, we'll jump into SQC. If we get done in a reasonable time frame, we may even be able to start on IQC, which would speed things up Sunday.
> 
> ...


If you have not checked on the conversation going on over on the IASCA Sound Quality page, I suggest you do. If you will be arriving in town on Friday in time to meet for dinner, let me know. Moe and Kim are hoping to arrive in time to check out the Caterpillar Visitors Center on Friday afternoon, and anyone can join us for that too. We will likely stay downtown for dinner after that.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

One more tidbit from Moe about printing out a copy of the rules...



> Another bad on my part... too much stuff in my head!!!
> 
> Yes, all attendees please go to our website and print a copy of the rules, both SQC and IQC to bring with you to the training.
> 
> The exams at the end are 'open book' tests, so having a copy will be handy...


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Once again Bob, Thank you for making this happen!!!

*THE RULINGS ARE IN*
Suspense is lifted, *I PASSED*! leased:

This was most certainly the most difficult OPEN BOOK exam I have taken, so much information crammed into 13hrs of class. I do wish I would have scored a tad higher but a pass is a pass! 

Now I just need to get some seat time in.

Best wishes to every one else in the class

Aron


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats, Aron. 

There should be some opportunities to get some seat time soon, so you can practice a little.

I haven't heard from everyone yet, but from those I have heard from the news has been good.


----------

